# Phenom II X6 1090T tested



## razaron (Apr 13, 2010)

heres some benchies of the 1090T.


----------



## dchrsf (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder what the 4-core was? maybe the 6-core with 2 cores disabled?


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 13, 2010)

AMD can never come close to intel till they use same kind of technology. i7 uses triple channel and AMD uses 2channel. there is no point comparing those processors. Intel's memory transfer rate will be much higher because of 3channel and will easily outperform AMD no matter how many core they ADD 

i hope they will learn from ATI that performance matters 

price/performance is good but not everything...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2010)

My 920 still beats it in all those benchies. Which is nice for me but christ I'd think AMD's hex core would win.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 13, 2010)

Ill wait for something that's in a bit more English and from a trusted site before i judge on these new CPU's


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 13, 2010)

saikamaldoss said:


> AMD can never come close to intel till they use same kind of technology. i7 uses triple channel and AMD uses 2channel. there is no point comparing those processors. Intel's memory transfer rate will be much higher because of 3channel and will easily outperform AMD no matter how many core they ADD
> 
> i hope they will learn from ATI that performance matters
> 
> price/performance is good but not everything...



That's not exactly right.

Tri-channel does lil to nothing in gaming and home apps.

I believe the performance clock vs clock compare to Phenom II is the same, it just this has 2 extra cores. I don't think there will be much change in the AMD 45nm CPUs.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 13, 2010)

All I care about is gaming


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 13, 2010)

saikamaldoss said:


> AMD can never come close to intel till they use same kind of technology. i7 uses triple channel and AMD uses 2channel. there is no point comparing those processors. Intel's memory transfer rate will be much higher because of 3channel and will easily outperform AMD no matter how many core they ADD
> 
> i hope they will learn from ATI that performance matters
> 
> price/performance is good but not everything...


That is not really completely true. Like someone said, it doesnt factor much into everyday use. Show me some "good" benches with real world applications and I will pay more attention. Until then its just numbers.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanx for the news, but to me its Meh!


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2010)

razaron said:


> heres some benchies of the 1090T.



OH man this is not good at all . I just read this and well my Q9650 seems to be quite = to this ( over clocked of-course  ) . I was expecting a much greater leap with the added cores than this  . Maybe we are seeing some thing here ? Adding cores is not going to do it for AMD they need to get with it fast . I do not see this being the "Next big thing " from AMD . Just a repeat with added cores . i7 is still holding up as a huge obstacle for AMD to over come .


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> My 920 still beats it in all those benchies. Which is nice for me but christ I'd think AMD's hex core would win.



Wait for Bulldozer than we'll see what happens, 6 cores... 24 threads....  I my self wasn't to impressed with some of the benchmarks..... I did notice 4.2GHz @ 1.40v.... not bad at all but like the dude above was saying he's waiting for an english version and a more trusted review b4 really comenting on the x6


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Wait for Bulldozer than we'll see what happens, 6 cores... 24 threads....  I my self wasn't to impressed with some of the benchmarks..... I did notice 4.2GHz @ 1.40v.... not bad at all but like the dude above was saying he's waiting for an english version and a more trusted review b4 really comenting on the x6



Well if this is cheaper than an i7 and is drop into am3 motherboards it is faster than a stock 920 which is badass. If it oc's just as well then it could be very successful.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know what some of you are expecting, it's been known that these 6 cores are really no different from the current Phenom II's. The processors are prices accordingly. I doubt AMD cares about the big e-peen contest of processor performance when it makes so little difference anyways.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 13, 2010)

......my Q6600 beats in in the super pi 1m sad, i would think that the amd would win would get much lower time


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> ......my Q6600 beats in in the super pi 1m sad



I thought Super Pi is a 1 thread app? In that case its hardly surprising, seeing that X6 is just an X4 with 2 more cores.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 13, 2010)

oh i thought it was multi my mistake then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2010)

oh cool!! a chinese website!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> oh cool!! a chinese website!!!



Cannot be trusted! Must be a pirated processor that's why scores are this bad! J/k


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2010)

they have a ton of f**king reviews on that site lol its amazing!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres another X6 review on there a more personal one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2010)

and some dude who DIY'd a Case for an ITX






















I gonna go sign up!


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2010)

You know some thing I never liked about AMD is this kinda crap ! They give them to one group of people and no one els ? WTF  . Why is it some guy in china the only ones to get it first ? I really hate that about AMD . Why not let us have it first ? why is some kid in china getting them before ME ?!  

Not only that but yeah they are from what I see not even worth it . quads are so under used right now , I think this is only going to be geared towards the server market not needed or even used in the desk top market . 
This would be for E-peen status and really nothing more at all .


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 13, 2010)

4.2GHz @ 1.40v is amazing... ^^ I need to find out how to make some quick cash.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2010)

Why should you get it and not some kid in china ?


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Why should you get it and not some kid in china ?



Well why not ? Why does some kid in china need it first ? !


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2010)

all this proc is is an x4 with two more cores, I say no one buy it and wait for the real mind bender to hit the market..... BULLDOZER!!!!
I know Im not wasting my cash on this chip , my 965 C3 is sweet and clocks like mad.... I'll just have to show some restraint and wait to the 24 threaded monster comes out later this year...anyone with me on this one?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't put any stock or viability in upcoming AMD processors. One can hope, but at the risk of disappointment, I'm not holding my breath. AMD talked a good game with Phenom I too and that lost me quite a bit of money.


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't put any stock or viability in upcoming AMD processors. One can hope, but at the risk of disappointment, I'm not holding my breath. AMD talked a good game with Phenom I too and that lost me quite a bit of money.



So the phenom is not as good as you thought it was going to be ? Or are you sorry that you went with the phenom because the i7 is killing it and AMD has really nothing on the plate for some time to take over that lead ? And don't say Bulldozer as well that is far off into the future and could just end up being a reworked K10 .


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2010)

trickson said:


> So the phenom is not as good as you thought it was going to be ? Or are you sorry that you went with the phenom because the i7 is killing it and AMD has really nothing on the plate for some time to take over that lead ? And don't say Bulldozer as well that is far off into the future and could just end up being a reworked K10 .



The original Phenom sucked. It was barely better than K8. Complete flop. I bought stock in AMD before the release of Phenom and it's sucky-ness ruined AMD's stock. They still haven't recovered back to pre-Phenom days, making me still have to hold on to the stock to make any kind of money back. Maybe someday, but that's where I lost my money.

The Phenom II is a reworked K10.

I would never be sorry for not buying an Intel CPU.

i7 is more powerful (duh) but is a pointless CPU for me as a gamer.

I'm currently gaming just fine on a lesser system than is in my system specs.

Bulldozer is all new, from the architecture down to how it's physically produced.

I also, have a 1156 rig almost completed. (I should add that!)


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> ......my Q6600 beats in in the super pi 1m sad, i would think that the amd would win would get much lower time



It's not sad... SuperPI is single thredded and therefore only rely's on raw speed from a single core, makes no difference if you had a 32 core jobbie in there, only one would be used in SuperPI.  Strange thing from this is that I can understand the other 5 cores playing at around 2% activity as they will probably be playing with background processes but the one core working the hardest for the test is only at 7%...... wtf?

Edit:  The screenie to the right seems pointless, thats obviously the activity AFTER the test duh!


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't put any stock or viability in upcoming AMD processors. One can hope, but at the risk of disappointment, I'm not holding my breath. AMD talked a good game with Phenom I too and that lost me quite a bit of money.





erocker said:


> The original Phenom sucked. It was barely better than K8. Complete flop. I bought stock in AMD before the release of Phenom and it's sucky-ness ruined AMD's stock. They still haven't recovered back to pre-Phenom days, making me still have to hold on to the stock to make any kind of money back. Maybe someday, but that's where I lost my money.
> 
> The Phenom II is a reworked K10.
> 
> ...



It sounds like the disappointment you have is from investing in AMD as you stated the i7 killed them , But surly you must have know this was going to happen ? Man just think of the cash you could have made if you dumped it into Intel and the i7 line ! WOW you could have made out really well . Oh man sorry , Yeah well keep your chin up maybe bulldozer will close the gap Maybe .  Next time split the money 2 ways . Odds are better that way  .

I don't agree with you when you say that more power is pointless . I just don't think that is true with you or any one that is a member here .


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2010)

With more and more of this information coming out, the X6 is looking less attractive to current i7 owners (like myself) everyday. Still want to play with one though, but I am doubting it will even come close to matching my 860.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 13, 2010)

Stop baggin out AMD


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not usually a post pick-a-parter but...



> It sounds like the disappointment you have is from investing in AMD as you stated the i7 killed them



I never claimed i7 killed AMD. Looking at history one could say it was more C2D. AMD killed themselves by resting on their laurels with K8.



> But surly you must have know this was going to happen?



How? By sneaking into AMD's engineering labs? Nobody knew Phenom would flop.



> But surly you must have know this was going to happen ? Man just think of the cash you could have made if you dumped it into Intel and the i7 line ! WOW you could have made out really well.



Naw, It would of cost me a fortune to buy Intel stock in the first place, I would of gotten a very minimal return. Buying already expensive stock is a bad investment unless you are a multi millionaire. I am unfortunately not.

I make a lot of investments, really it's about 60% of my job to make investments. AMD was the only real loser I ever picked, bah it was years ago. Good thing AMD bought ATi and have a good server market. It has saved them and their stock is pretty much back at pre-phenom levels. 

I could care less about Bulldozer. Fact of the matter is, AMD has a good thing currently with Phenom II. The fact that i7 is faster doesn't make a single difference. AMD currently has a good price/performance ratio, is doing well in the server markets, makes some pretty darn good graphics cards. Just checked the stock too, I'm currently about even with it.

My chin isn't too big, it pretty much stays up on it's own power. Lol. 

Also, I don't hate Intel, but I'd almost rather give the competition my money as Intel is big enough and doesn't need my money. They need better competition. AMD financially cannot keep up with Intel, it's amazing they are even still around. Throwing money at Intel would just make them stronger, competition would go away, then we can pay through the teeth for some crappy processor.

I like using AMD more than Intel. I dont' have problems with my computers in terms of performance. AMD makes good stuff, I've used AMD and Intel for many years, but I prefer using AMD.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 13, 2010)

ill wait for an english review one guy on Xtremesystems has the 1055 and at 2.8ghz its faster then a Q9550 at 3.8ghz in alot of multi threaded tests by up to 50% so its all wait and see


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill wait for an english review one guy on Xtremesystems has the 1055 and at 2.8ghz its faster then a Q9550 at 3.8ghz in alot of multi threaded tests by up to 50% so its all wait and see



If that turns out to be true, that would be pretty impressive. English reviews would be helpful- I want to see solid performance before I sell my AM3 AMD gear


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If that turns out to be true, that would be pretty impressive. English reviews would be helpful- I want to see solid performance before I sell my AM3 AMD gear



Why would you sell your AM3 gear? You can just pop an X6 in your current board can you not?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 13, 2010)

i want a 965 6core would be nice but if i cant afford a 965 i cant afford thuban either lol but still its progress


----------



## suraswami (Apr 13, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Why would you sell your AM3 gear? You can just pop an X6 in your current board can you not?



If the board got a bios update then its safe.  Important factor I believe is the board should Dual-Plane circuit to handle the power requirements of Higher binned AM3 X4 and X6.

My main board (gigabyte UD4H) didn't get an update yet, but the latest mATX 760G DDR2 board that I bought has already an updated bios that supports X6.  So I am just waiting for the proc with the right price so I can just use on the new board and oh it can unlock cores too stable .  This is the board that showed me the 4Ghz path.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Why would you sell your AM3 gear? You can just pop an X6 in your current board can you not?



Yes, I meant I want to know if the performance is great soon so I can decide to keep or sell my AM3 gear 

Both my GB boards have 6 core support with BIOS updates


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 13, 2010)

How exactly do I check if my newly acquired board supports Thuban?

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UDP5

I don't see the CPU under the supported CPU list @ Gig's website and the latest BIOS doesn't mention X6 support.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> How exactly do I check if my newly acquired board supports Thuban?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UDP5
> 
> I don't see the CPU under the supported CPU list @ Gig's website and the latest BIOS doesn't mention X6 support.


same as the Cross Hair III.... it just shows a new update but dont show anything about x6 till you dig deeper into the web on what the bios update says


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i want a 965 6core would be nice but if i cant afford a 965 i cant afford thuban either lol but still its progress


Crazy I'll give ya first dibs on this cherry C3 965 chip when I get my x6 but only after It proves better..... Plus I'll sell it cheap to fellow members if I seen ya around in the past on a continuous basis


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 14, 2010)

dude ive got a spending limit of $10 a month so unless ur willing to take some cash and a 940be and whatever other stuff i could round up im pretty much sunk my $85,000 in college loans has basically killed PC upgrades for me for the next 20 years   altho then again if i hadnt given away the Asrock 790gx board for free id probably have said 965 or a 955 by now lol i really should stop giving stuff away for free.... like the gpu z asus giveaway if i get the 5870 im giving away my 5850 to a lucky forum user.... if i was a bigger prick id have nicer hardware  lol


----------



## kromoon (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello sry new here but I was reading your thread and I know my Ga-Ma790Xt got the 6 core update beta bios F8C.


----------



## jagd (Apr 15, 2010)

Are you sure board is not a Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P ? because i could not find UDP5 ,if motherboard supporting 140w cpus it will support all thuban cpus in theory (there are 125w and 95w X6 cpus  too ) of course youll need new bios. 
For motherboard users dont support 140w cpus ;Dont lost hope ,youll still have a chance to install a X6 cpu  with 125/95w models .


Kantastic said:


> How exactly do I check if my newly acquired board supports Thuban?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UDP5
> 
> I don't see the CPU under the supported CPU list @ Gig's website and the latest BIOS doesn't mention X6 support.


----------



## kromoon (Apr 15, 2010)

positive is a GA-MA790XT-UD4P,just go to drivers and bios for your board should be there if their is a update.


----------



## kromoon (Apr 15, 2010)

Checked bios upate for FXT i'snt listed for it and not on CPU list so far


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 15, 2010)

trickson said:


> Well why not ? Why does some kid in china need it first ? !


1.3+ Billion peole in China period.
That is almost a quarter of the world.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill wait for an english review one guy on Xtremesystems has the 1055 and at 2.8ghz its faster then a Q9550 at 3.8ghz in alot of multi threaded tests by up to 50% so its all wait and see



I would assume it would have to be with 2 more cores and 4 more threads?  On top of that the comparison is between a nextgen 6 core AMD sample and an Intel quad core thats at least 2 generations old...... sad!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 15, 2010)

yet ppl forget Phenom II x6 is just an X4 with 2 more cores its like everyone expects this to be a gift of god its not the fact is tho 2.8ghz 6core was beating a 3.8ghz Q9550 by up to 60% supposedly again ill wait for a real review but seems again supposedly these 6 cores at 125watts can hit greater then 4ghz on Air  and you can complain about generation all you want but $199 thuban is beating a $279 Q9550 what matters is price/performance and acccording preliminary tests by a few ppl thuban is very good in that sense and where the hell did u get 4 more threads from thuban = 6 cores 6 threads  your analogy above would make it 6 cores 8threads   what i call sad is you can buy a 920 or 930 for close to the same price as intels  2 generation old quad core zzzzzz


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yet ppl forget Phenom II x6 is just an X4 with 2 more cores its like everyone expects this to be a gift of god its not the fact is tho 2.8ghz 6core was beating a 3.8ghz Q9550 by up to 60% supposedly again ill wait for a real review but seems again supposedly these 6 cores at 125watts can hit greater then 4ghz on Air  and you can complain about generation all you want but $199 thuban is beating a $279 Q9550 what matters is price/performance and acccording preliminary tests by a few ppl thuban is very good in that sense and where the hell did u get 4 more threads from thuban = 6 cores 6 threads  your analogy above would make it 6 cores 8threads   what i call sad is you can buy a 920 or 930 for close to the same price as intels  2 generation old quad core zzzzzz



Thats the "secret" 2 threads  Now shoot me.... i swear I have 4 cores and 8 threads on my i7 so you saying this chip has 6 cores but not 12 threads?  So you will wait to see a "real" review but are happy to beleive what the price will be?  i said the same when people were speculating on how cheap the 5870 would be before it's release........ I will be very surprised if it has such a lowly price tag if it can compete with a Core i7 920/930 but let's wait and see. As I understood it, the lower models (read 1035, possibly 1055) were going to be around $200 with the BE edition (1090, this model tested?)coming in at around *$380*?  Anyways, I am old and cynical and as you have said, I beleive nothing until I see the price and performance for myself, unless of course it's from a reputable source.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2010)

trickson said:


> You know some thing I never liked about AMD is this kinda crap ! They give them to one group of people and no one els ? WTF  . Why is it some guy in china the only ones to get it first ? I really hate that about AMD . Why not let us have it first ? why is some kid in china getting them before ME ?!
> 
> Not only that but yeah they are from what I see not even worth it . quads are so under used right now , I think this is only going to be geared towards the server market not needed or even used in the desk top market .
> This would be for E-peen status and really nothing more at all .



Ppl in the us have them they are just under nda and cannot post benchmarks I know people in the states who have bulldozer chips already its not hard to get new parts prerelease if you are in the correct circles


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 15, 2010)

I just need AMD to not outsource their boxes design to Intel.  I know it was a bit confusing, but I miss the old design of standard processors coming in Black/green boxes and BE's coming in solid black boxes.  And if you are going to a new design.....I am going to need the design to not be from Intel.  Stick with the Black, Red, and Green.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 16, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats the "secret" 2 threads  Now shoot me.... i swear I have 4 cores and 8 threads on my i7 so you saying this chip has 6 cores but not 12 threads?  So you will wait to see a "real" review but are happy to beleive what the price will be?  i said the same when people were speculating on how cheap the 5870 would be before it's release........ I will be very surprised if it has such a lowly price tag if it can compete with a Core i7 920/930 but let's wait and see. As I understood it, the lower models (read 1035, possibly 1055) were going to be around $200 with the BE edition (1090, this model tested?)coming in at around *$380*?  Anyways, I am old and cynical and as you have said, I beleive nothing until I see the price and performance for myself, unless of course it's from a reputable source.



$199 msrp there fixed my mistake 1055 Thuban at 2.8 was beating the Q9550 at 3.8 thats what was posted and as i said i wont believe it till i see reliable reviews on the processor just as i dont really believe 4.2ghz on air with 1.4 volts that was in one of the chinese reviews


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 16, 2010)

hmmm I was saving for the 6 core amd cpus.....so does that mean they arent worth it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

I want to see photoshop on one of these.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 16, 2010)

At the moment I don't see a point for any 6 core cpu since most games have a max of 4 cores or four core patches so they are not used as a single core (dirt2)
that being said as soon as i have the money I'm buying one.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 16, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> At the moment I don't see a point for any 6 core cpu since most games have a max of 4 cores or four core patches so they are not used as a single core (dirt2)
> that being said as soon as i have the money I'm buying one.



Well the beauty of this new processor class is the processor/chipset will detect when on 1 or 2 cores are being used for gaming.  It will down clock the unused cores, and bump up the speed of the used cores to provide more power.  No more need for patches and the like.

I think it is a cool concept, but I also want some Stateside reviews done to see how effective the "turbo" really is for AMD.

Still mostly pointless for games.  3 cores is about all you need to game on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2010)

trickson said:


> OH man this is not good at all . I just read this and well my Q9650 seems to be quite = to this ( over clocked of-course  ) . I was expecting a much greater leap with the added cores than this  . Maybe we are seeing some thing here ? Adding cores is not going to do it for AMD they need to get with it fast . I do not see this being the "Next big thing " from AMD . Just a repeat with added cores . i7 is still holding up as a huge obstacle for AMD to over come .



This is where Bulldozer Comes into Play


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 26, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> This is where Bulldozer Comes into Play



What a year later?  Bulldozer is due out in 2011 right? I could swore Intel was releasing a whole new lineup of X68 chips as well.

Don't get me wrong, I am actually replacing my i7 with a 1090T next week.  I am putting the 8 threaded monster to better use working as an ESXi VMware environment.  I figure I stuck with AMD GPUs, I might as well go full boar.  I play mostly TF2/L4D2; games that get destroyed by either hardware...so go figure.


----------



## KaelMaelstrom (May 25, 2010)

you can see that the Phenom 2 X6 is made in Malaysia XD. This Processor beats the i7 980X because of the price but i7 980X beats X6 in performance with hyper thread, 12 threads vs 6 threads in gaming and 12 threads vs 4 threads (The 2 threads are locked during idle) in idle
Some 3D mark of the 980X has more than 20000 and some of them are between 18000-20000.
so if you have a big budget, then get i7 980X.Or if you seek cheaper ones then get Phenom 2 X6....


----------



## naoan (May 25, 2010)

no, fact is per core and per clock, Intel wins but AMD does the job goddamn well for the price.

and you're a month late while bringing nothing new to the table.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 25, 2010)

KaelMaelstrom said:


> you can see that the Phenom 2 X6 is made in Malaysia XD. This Processor beats the i7 980X because of the price but i7 980X beats X6 in performance with hyper thread, 12 threads vs 6 threads in gaming and 12 threads vs 4 threads (The 2 threads are locked during idle) in idle
> Some 3D mark of the 980X has more than 20000 and some of them are between 18000-20000.
> so if you have a big budget, then get i7 980X.Or if you seek cheaper ones then get Phenom 2 X6....



Yes but in many things the 1090T fails to better the i7 930 which in the UK at least is cheaper than the 1090T, so really a comparison with the price /performance of the 980X is a little unfair on both camps.  To me though, the great strength of the 1090T is in it's versitility, where it tends to excel, it does so at a good price point and is an excellent upgrade option for current AM3 users as well as owners of older generation kit, it's still at a disadvantage over the 930 in heavily multithreaded apps purely because it has 2 less threads but for me it's a delight at least to see AMD at least competing more rigourosly in this market.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/04/27/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-black-edition/10


----------



## happita (May 25, 2010)

From the benchies I've seen of the 1090T, I've seen that the 965BE beats it flat out in like half of the tests, especially gaming benchmarks.....it's a bit sad, but understandable seeing as though nothing utilizes 6 cores yet


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2010)

happita said:


> From the benchies I've seen of the 1090T, I've seen that the 965BE beats it flat out in like half of the tests, especially gaming benchmarks.....it's a bit sad, but understandable seeing as though nothing utilizes 6 cores yet



That would be, because the 965 is clocked 200 mghz higher to begin with, however, if you overclock it and most will match the 965 c3 core overclock, and will do a higher N/B 3000+ to the 965's average 2600+ so it is indeed faster all the way around.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes but in many things the 1090T fails to better the i7 930 which in the UK at least is cheaper than the 1090T, so really a comparison with the price /performance of the 980X is a little unfair on both camps.  To me though, the great strength of the 1090T is in it's versitility, where it tends to excel, it does so at a good price point and is an excellent upgrade option for current AM3 users as well as owners of older generation kit, it's still at a disadvantage over the 930 in heavily multithreaded apps purely because it has 2 less threads but for me it's a delight at least to see AMD at least competing more rigourosly in this market.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/04/27/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-black-edition/10



I say after AM3 is where AMD is goin to be playin ball again, right now they are just making money.




happita said:


> From the benchies I've seen of the 1090T, I've seen that the 965BE beats it flat out in like half of the tests, especially gaming benchmarks.....it's a bit sad, but understandable seeing as though nothing utilizes 6 cores yet



I say when you pit a Hex Core to a Quad, aka clock for clock You will have the hex core pulling more data through, otherwise the hexcore doesn't have to work as hard as the quad, beyond that the hexcores are clocking higher than the quads ever did.


----------



## KaelMaelstrom (May 26, 2010)

Looking at every company,Intel and Amd are the same.This year Amd's market share has drop.so weird to hear this even though they put the price so low but Intel still dominating those retail stores.Im looking forward for amd's Bulldozer and Intel's Haswell processor.


----------

